# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  كسايي كه ديپلم مجدد گرفتن كممك

## mraday

من امروز رفتم براي گرفتن كارنامه توش زده دروس دوم انساني رو نگذرونديد فاقد شريط براي گرفتن ديپلم هستيد

كسي براش همچين چيزي پيش اومده ؟يا دوم رو گذرونده

اگه كسي بخشنامه شيوه نامه يا چيزي در اين مورد داره بذاره

نوشته دروس باقيمانده

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mraday


من امروز رفتم براي گرفتن كارنامه توش زده دروس دوم انساني رو نگذرونديد فاقد شريط براي گرفتن ديپلم هستيد

كسي براش همچين چيزي پيش اومده ؟يا دوم رو گذرونده

اگه كسي بخشنامه شيوه نامه يا چيزي در اين مورد داره بذاره

نوشته دروس باقيمانده


باید همون موقع ثبت نام یه کدی میزدن دقیق کد یادم نیست! که این دروس تطبیقی هستن._

----------


## mraday

> _
> 
> باید همون موقع ثبت نام یه کدی میزدن دقیق کد یادم نیست! که این دروس تطبیقی هستن._


يعني الان كار از كار گذشته؟ :cry

----------


## idealist

*یه عکس درست از کارنامت بده بهت بگم مشکلت چیه
یکی از بچه ها امروز همین مشکل رو داشت حلش کردیم
پیام خصوصی بده آی دی اسکایپ یا تلگرامت رو بگو اونجا برام بفرست*

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mraday


يعني الان كار از كار گذشته؟ :cry


نه هنوز فکر کنم بشه درست کرد باید با آموزش وپرورش هماهنگ کنید._

----------


## idealist

*آها الان همین کارنامت رو نگاه کردم متوجه شدم. تطبیقت رو اشتباه زدن ، باید تطبیق دوم انسانی رو برات بزنن ، حالا یا مدرسه یا اداره (برا ما فک کنم اداره زد)
این دروس سال دوم انسانی رو به جای این خط تیره ها باید جلوش نوشته باشه تطبیقی (بدون نمره و با کد 96 وارد میشه به اصطلاح بهش میگن ضربدری.
علاوه بر این چند واحد دیگه هم باید برات وارد کنن که جای دروس اختیاریت پر بشه (برا من زیست 1 سا دوم دبیرستان رو وارد کرد)
*

----------


## mraday

> *آها الان همین کارنامت رو نگاه کردم متوجه شدم. تطبیقت رو اشتباه زدن ، باید تطبیق دوم انسانی رو برات بزنن ، حالا یا مدرسه یا اداره (برا ما فک کنم اداره زد)
> این دروس سال دوم انسانی رو به جای این خط تیره ها باید جلوش نوشته باشه تطبیقی (بدون نمره و با کد 96 وارد میشه به اصطلاح بهش میگن ضربدری.
> علاوه بر این چند واحد دیگه هم باید برات وارد کنن که جای دروس اختیاریت پر بشه (برا من زیست 1 سا دوم دبیرستان رو وارد کرد)
> *


منم همينو بهشون گفتم گفت وقتي اينارو نگذروندي چه تطبيقي؟ بهش گفتم آيين نامه ديپلم مجدد رو هم نشون دادم !
اختياري و اينا پر شده. فقط مشكلم همينه حالا شنبه برم آموزش پرورش بازم تشكر :x

من شنبه رفتم چي بگم قانع بشن.  اين همه زحمت كشيدم چن روز ديگ هم ثبت نامه

----------


## idealist

> منم همينو بهشون گفتم گفت وقتي اينارو نگذروندي چه تطبيقي؟ بهش گفتم آيين نامه ديپلم مجدد رو هم نشون دادم !
> اختياري و اينا پر شده. فقط مشكلم همينه حالا شنبه برم آموزش پرورش بازم تشكر :x
> 
> من شنبه رفتم چي بگم قانع بشن.  اين همه زحمت كشيدم چن روز ديگ هم ثبت نامه


*باید بری قسمت سنجش و ارزیابی (یا همون امتحانات) اداره ناحیه تون بهشون بگی که اینا تطبیقم رو برام اشتباه زدن لطفا درستش کنین و تطبیق رشته انسانی برام بزنین. اگه هم گفتن مدرسه باید بزنه بهشون بگو پس یه تماس الان با اینا بگیرین حالیشون کنین چون اینا گاون خودشون نمیدونن.
برای دیپلم مجدد هر رشته ای که باشه ، شما نیاز نیست دروس سال اول دوم روبگذرونی ، اونا تطبیقی بدون نمره برات رد میشه ، فقط باید دروس سال سوم رو بگزرونی به علاوه چند واحد اختیاری.
(اگه اداره ناحیه تون هم نمیفهمید باید از اداره کل استمداد بطلبی!)*

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط idealist


باید بری قسمت سنجش و ارزیابی (یا همون امتحانات) اداره ناحیه تون بهشون بگی که اینا تطبیقم رو برام اشتباه زدن لطفا درستش کنین و تطبیق رشته انسانی برام بزنین. اگه هم گفتن مدرسه باید بزنه بهشون بگو پس یه تماس الان با اینا بگیرین حالیشون کنین چون اینا گاون خودشون نمیدونن.
برای دیپلم مجدد هر رشته ای که باشه ، شما نیاز نیست دروس سال اول دوم روبگذرونی ، اونا تطبیقی بدون نمره برات رد میشه ، فقط باید دروس سال سوم رو بگزرونی به علاوه چند واحد اختیاری.
(اگه اداره ناحیه تون هم نمیفهمید باید از اداره کل استمداد بطلبی!)


در تکمیل حرف ایشون
اگه اونجا هم سنگ انداختن  بگید شماره آقای منتظری تهران بدم ایشون راهنماییتون میکنن._

----------


## Ritalin

_ولی اموزش وپرورش باید اون دروس براتون تطبیقی حساب کنه وگرنه زحماتتون به هدر رفته._

----------


## staar

> من امروز رفتم براي گرفتن كارنامه توش زده دروس دوم انساني رو نگذرونديد فاقد شريط براي گرفتن ديپلم هستيد
> 
> كسي براش همچين چيزي پيش اومده ؟يا دوم رو گذرونده
> 
> اگه كسي بخشنامه شيوه نامه يا چيزي در اين مورد داره بذاره
> 
> نوشته دروس باقيمانده


این مشکل خاصی نیست منم زبان فارسی ۲رو برام تطبیق نزده بودن هفته قبل رفتم‌ اموزش پرورش درستش کردم.

----------


## saj8jad

> من امروز رفتم براي گرفتن كارنامه توش زده دروس دوم انساني رو نگذرونديد فاقد شريط براي گرفتن ديپلم هستيد
> 
> كسي براش همچين چيزي پيش اومده ؟يا دوم رو گذرونده
> 
> اگه كسي بخشنامه شيوه نامه يا چيزي در اين مورد داره بذاره
> 
> نوشته دروس باقيمانده


سلام داداش :Yahoo (45): 

اصولاً برای گرفتن دیپلم مجدد فقط دروس سال سوم رو باید امتحان داد و همه دروس سال اول و دوم متوسطه تطبیق میخورن 
احتمالاً اون درس ها بنا به دلایلی تطبیق نخوردن! ، به آموزش و پرورش مراجعه کنید مشکلتون رو حل میکنند  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشین  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Amir h

بچه ها حالا اینایی که دیپلم مجدد گرفتن میتونن ازش استفاده کنن یا نه به خاطر همین قضیه کد سوابق میتونن ازش استفاده کنن 
اخه چند روز دیگه ثبت نام کنکوره با کدوم دیپلمشون باید ثبت نام کنن؟

----------


## mraday

> بچه ها حالا اینایی که دیپلم مجدد گرفتن میتونن ازش استفاده کنن یا نه به خاطر همین قضیه کد سوابق میتونن ازش استفاده کنن 
> اخه چند روز دیگه ثبت نام کنکوره با کدوم دیپلمشون باید ثبت نام کنن؟


پارسال تو دفترچه ثبت نام حواسشون به ديپلم مجدديا بود و يه چيز درباره ش نوشته بودن. پس امسال هم حتما اون بخش رو اصلاح ميكنن

----------


## mraday

> این مشکل خاصی نیست منم زبان فارسی ۲رو برام تطبیق نزده بودن هفته قبل رفتم‌ اموزش پرورش درستش کردم.


آخه مشكل من اينه كه اين درسا رو نگذروندم ولي زبان فارسي رو شما گذرونده بودي و مشترك بوده

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mraday


آخه مشكل من اينه كه اين درسا رو نگذروندم ولي زبان فارسي رو شما گذرونده بودي و مشترك بوده


زبان فارسی انسانی متفاوت با زبان فارسی ریاضی و تجربی!
باید کد ۹۶ میزدن و دروس دوم انسانی تطبیقی حساب میکردن._

----------


## mraday

> _
> 
> زبان فارسی انسانی متفاوت با زبان فارسی ریاضی و تجربی!
> باید کد ۹۶ میزدن و دروس دوم انسانی تطبیقی حساب میکردن._


تو ريز نمرات من نوشته زبان فارسي (ساير رشته ها ) و تطبيق خورده اصلن معلوم نيس چيكار كردن با اين  :Yahoo (1): 

ميشه لطفا همون شماره آقاي منتظري رو بدين اگه امكانش هست ؟ كه اگه شنبه آموزش پرورش مشكل پيش اومد ز بزنم اگه ميشه پ خ كنيد يا همين جا بگين.

----------


## Ritalin

_اینجا میذارم تا بقیه هم اگه مشکلی داشتن بتونن حل کنن.
02188825972_

----------


## idealist

> آخه مشكل من اينه كه اين درسا رو نگذروندم ولي زبان فارسي رو شما گذرونده بودي و مشترك بوده


*اصلا بنا نیست که شما این دروس رو بگذرونی ، شما هر رشته ای بخای دیپلم بگیری ، چه دروس سال اول و دوم رو گذرونده باشی چه نگذرونده باشی ، باید اون درسها رو برات تطبیقی بدون نمره با کد 96 رد کنن. برای اخذ هر نوع دیپلم شما فقط کافیه دروس سال سوم اون رشته رو بگذرونی.
ضمنا زبان فارسی دوم دبیرستان که شما میگین بین همه رشته ها مشترکه و انسانیا هم همون زبان فارسی سایر رشته ها رو میخونن سال دوم.*

----------


## staar

> آخه مشكل من اينه كه اين درسا رو نگذروندم ولي زبان فارسي رو شما گذرونده بودي و مشترك بوده


دیگه تموم:/ به این ربطی نداره ک پاس نکردین

----------


## khaan

دوستانی که دیپلم مجدد گرفتین الان کد رهگیریتون توی سامانه قابل مشاهده هست؟ مال من رو نمیاره فقط کدرهگیری دیپلم قبلیم موجوده

----------


## staar

> دوستانی که دیپلم مجدد گرفتین الان کد رهگیریتون توی سامانه قابل مشاهده هست؟ مال من رو نمیاره فقط کدرهگیری دیپلم قبلیم موجوده


بله مال من تاییدشد الانم هست

----------


## Mii Lad

> دوستانی که دیپلم مجدد گرفتین الان کد رهگیریتون توی سامانه قابل مشاهده هست؟ مال من رو نمیاره فقط کدرهگیری دیپلم قبلیم موجوده


بله  تایید شده

----------


## Mr.Hosein

اینجور که مشخصه باید دیپلم دوممونو بزاریم در کوزه...
حیف وقتی که دادیم براش...
 @khaan
مال من هنوز وارد سایت نشده...رفتم اموزش پرورش ناحیه گفت اعتراض ها زیاد بوده این هفته وارد میشه...

----------


## idealist

> دوستانی که دیپلم مجدد گرفتین الان کد رهگیریتون توی سامانه قابل مشاهده هست؟ مال من رو نمیاره فقط کدرهگیری دیپلم قبلیم موجوده


از طریق آموزش و پرورش پیگیری کن. مال چند تا از بچه ها مدرسه براشون فارغ التحصیلی نزده بود !!

----------


## K0nkurii1111

من ی درس داخلی رو امتحان ندادم مدیر گفت كه داخلی كد نمیخواد مهم نیس الان واسه من كارنامه صادر نمیشه كه كد جدید داشته باشه؟یا كد دانش اموزی توی اون كارنامه ی كوچیك نهایی ها هس؟كسی میدونه كمك كنه مرسی

----------


## mraday

> من ی درس داخلی رو امتحان ندادم مدیر گفت كه داخلی كد نمیخواد مهم نیس الان واسه من كارنامه صادر نمیشه كه كد جدید داشته باشه؟یا كد دانش اموزی توی اون كارنامه ی كوچیك نهایی ها هس؟كسی میدونه كمك كنه مرسی


وقتي داخلي ها رو نگذروندي فارغ التحصيل نميش و كدي هم بهت نميدن

----------


## mraday

من امروز رفتم آموزش پرورش منطقه بازم نفهميدن رفتم اداره كل الان دارن پيگيري ميكنن گفتن درست ميشه

ولي الان يه سوال ؟به من گفتن سايت بسته شده و دي دوباره وارد نميشه شايد بره براي اسفند وا كنن دوباره فارغ التحصيلي بدن و بره تو دپ كد داستان چيه!؟

----------

